# Grateful for a great first experience.



## EchoTheDrifter (Jul 8, 2017)

I started my 13,000 mile road trip last Tuesday. The first three days were pretty terrible as my van died shortly after reaching Sioux Falls and I had to retreat back to Green Bay to get my truck.
But on day 4, I spotted and picked up my first hitchhiker. (Wouldn't be the least bit surprised if he's a member here.) I do not share my friends' debilitating fear of hitchhikers, and I was more than happy to give this guy a ride. I know there are bad hitchers out there, and I am reasonably cautious.
Anyway, my point of writing this is to say that the guy I picked up was fucking awesome. Great personality, taught me a lot of tricks and tips. As first impressions go, he left a great one. I realize it could just as easily have gone the other way. I'm grateful that my first hitchhiker passenger was a good one, and I hope that he's a good representative of the community at large.


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 9, 2017)

It's pretty simple to weed out crazy/dangerous people when picking up hithhikers. If they are travelers, should be relatively happy, thankful, and not weilding a knife (in hand).

Glad you had a good experience, most hitchhikers are good people. I've I've definitely heard of/picked up some wackos I had to drop off before the destination.

Like the asshole that stole from that trucker dude that was offering free rides and shower tokens to people on this site. I hope I find that guy somewhere....


----------



## dodi (Jul 9, 2017)

Ahah, it's fun to see that we all look at each others the same way ! As a hitchiker I frequently forget that we can scare the drivers too ! 

But yeah, glad that your first experience was a good one, hope it will encourage you to pick up others, 'cause man, we love a ride !


----------



## Tude (Jul 9, 2017)

Well cool - glad you had a good experience - I know there are many members here who appreciate a decent ride - as they too have bad experiences with people who drive off with their stuff and then they are stuck. On other sites I hear so many pleas for help as they were stuck helpless and packless in some of the most unfortunate out of the way places .... Glad you were able to help the guy 

Out of curiosity - where are you headed? I know there is a member here heading from west to east then south for winter @Kal


----------

